# [Technik-Ratgeber] Black Widow V3 Mini Hyperspeed im Test: Das kann Razers kleine Gaming-Tastatur



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Black Widow V3 Mini Hyperspeed im Test: Das kann Razers kleine Gaming-Tastatur*

						Kleine und kompakte Gaming-Tastaturen liegen bei Spielern voll im Trend. Mit der Black Widow V3 Mini Hyperspeed präsentiert Razer jetzt das kleinste und kompakteste Modell der sehr populären Black-Widow-Modellreihe. Wir haben uns Razers doppelt drahtlose (2,4 GHz/Bluetooth) Gaming-Tastatur ganz genau für Sie angeschaut. In unserem Einzeltest erfahren Sie alles über die Praxistauglichkeit der 65-Prozent-Tastatur sowie über ihre tolle Ausstattung, ihre Tastenschalter und ihre Besonderheiten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Black Widow V3 Mini Hyperspeed im Test: Das kann Razers kleine Gaming-Tastatur*


----------

